
Euro-English by the European Commission - skolos
http://www.davidpbrown.co.uk/jokes/european-commission.html
======
D-Coder
This is either a descendant, or not, of a story first published in Astounding
Science Fiction (now Analog) in 1946 by "Dalton Edwards" entitled "Meihem in
Ce Klasrum."

Link [http://english-zone.com/language/mayhem.html](http://english-
zone.com/language/mayhem.html). Eg:

In 1946, for example, we would urge the elimination of the soft "c", for which
we would substitute "s". Sertainly, such an improvement would be selebrated in
all sivic-minded sircles as being suffisiently worth the trouble, and students
in all sities in the land would be reseptive toward any change eliminating the
nesessity of learning the differense between the two letters.

In 1947, sinse only the hard "c" would be left, it would possible to
susbstitute "k" for it, both letters being pronounsed identikally. Imagine how
greatly only two years of this prosess would klarify the konfusion in the
minds of students. Already we would have eliminated an entire letter from the
alphabet. Typewriters and linotypes kould all be built with one less letter
and all the manpower and materials previously devoted to making "c's" kould be
turned toward raising the national standard of living.

------
mc32
A good chuckle. The transition was like that proverbial bath that slowly but
progressively gets warmer and you don't notice till you're cooked --except
they messed up at the end "ZE DREM VIL FINALI COM TRU!" should be "ZE DREM VIL
FINALI KOM TRU!"

That said, reminds me of the spelling of foreign words in Malaysia or
Indonesia [1]. Phonetic using Latin script.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_loanwords_in_Indonesia...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_loanwords_in_Indonesian#From_European_languages)

------
garyclarke27
V Funny, cheered me up a bit, following so much depressing news recently -
Brexit, Nice - Thanks

